# Sheepshead



## hokieleedo (Feb 3, 2004)

I always come down to garden city each summer for at least a week. When I am down there I usually do as much fishing as possible. About 6 or 7 years ago it seemed like there were always tons of big sheepshead and flounder being caught off the pier but since then I havent seen the first one. Does anyone know why?? Also does anyone have any suggestions on where to fish the surf in garden city. I will be staying at the surfmaster.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

the sheepshead could be because no one is fishing for them while you are there now, they are pretty specialized fishing, don't know about the flounder, there are usually always people flounder fishing


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Don't know about Garden City, but at CG you sometimes see huge sheepshead around the pylons, eating off barnacles. I've seen people catch them with snagging gear or sandflea&shrimp combos on hi-lo rigs.

Evan


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Drop down a fiddler crab and watch how fast they'll jump on it. There's plenty of both sheepshead and flounder at those piers., but most people are down on the end slinging cut bait for god knows what or putting out the king rigs. Which reminds me, I'm gonna be doing that off Folly Beach before long.


----------



## follykings55 (Apr 15, 2004)

hey emanuel
when do you think you will go king fishing at folly. i am planning a trip as soon as i get out of school like apriln 29th. i will be down there within at least 10 days. just let me know and ill meet ya there. i am so eager to go and test my new gear lol.

just for the heck of it ill list everything i have baught since last year and what i paid for it and where i got it.

penn longbeach 67 $20 ebay

penn longbeach 68 (kinda rusty) $14 ebay

pEnn senator 6/0 $50 ebay

2 ande fighting rods w/ roller striper and guide $48 (for both) ebay

weighted drop gaff $13 ebay

fighting belt $14 ebay

10 foot radius cast net (yea...thats huge) $48 ebay

150 #6 treble hooks, 555ft of #4 malin wire, 1500 yards of spiderline mono to put on the 68 and 6/0. total like $33 ebay

12 foot spinmaster anchor rod with 7500 jarvis walker $41 ebay

2 12 foot shakespeare ugly sticks $40.00 for both shakespeare sale

tidewater fighting rod $15 shakespeare show

tidewater 12 foot anchor rod $10 shakespeare sale

2 big shakespeare reels for the 2 12 foot ugly sticks $16 for both shakespeare show 

i think that is all. what is that like $350 and i bought everything you posibly need to go king fishing. some people spend like 350 on one reel. now i can set up 3 kig rigs and wear um out (ok not really wear um out but mabee at least catch on Elol)

ok later,
chris

p.s. I CANT WAIT TO GO!!!!!!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

dude you do more ebaying than me:jawdrop:


----------



## Jray (May 14, 2003)

Ebay is the place for tacle if you have the time.


----------

